# 2 new double tail pick ups from petco today name help



## JaredG10 (Jul 6, 2014)

Got two new gorgeous double tails today to add to my family. Need some name help??
View attachment 422522

(Will upload other pic iphone is dumb)


----------



## JaredG10 (Jul 6, 2014)

View attachment 422530


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

He's pretty. Love his color. I have 3 double tails.
As for names...
Tiran
Berry Blu
Razmataz
Orion

Sorry all I could think of at the moment.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

1st male:
Phoenix 
Apollo 
Helios 
Jupiter

some other sun based deities:
http://ancienthistory.about.com/od/sungodsgoddesses/a/070809sungods.htm

Propeller Bob (my husband randomly blurted this when he saw the photo from his desk)


2nd male:
Atlantis
Posidion
Tsunami

some other Roman and Greek based deities of water:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_water_deities#Roman_mythology
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_water_deities#Greek_mythology


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ooh they are so pretty!!! I can't come up with names for the first one but I would name the second one Winter or Frost or Frosty!lol


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Kinda simple, but my first thought was Fire and Ice. ;P


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

If you wanted themed names
Sunset and Dawn
Moon and Cloud
Flame and Icicle
Midnight and Dawn 
Flare and Snowflake

Although the first one is totally screaming Phantom to me !! 
Or somthing Halloween-y with his perfect Halloween colors !! Pumpkin , or Spook / Spooky , Ghost , ect.
Hope im helping a bit , or at least inspiring another name !!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh, they're simply gorgeous! 

For the first boy:
Hephaestus/Vulcan(Blacksmith of the gods)
Charon(a moon of pluto)
Ra? Can you name animals after Eqyptian gods? is that allowed? 
Loki(god of evil, fire, mischeif)
Frey(god of sun or fertility)
Apollo(god of sun and youth)
Blaze
Fire

For the second boy:
Charon(sorry it seems so blue)
Bleu/Blu/Blue
Frostiss
Frostbite
Eros(god of love, also known as cupid)
Ares(god of war)
Idun(god of eternal youth
Hope you like them


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't have any name suggestions but I have some compliment too spread! I really love them both! I especially like the coloring on the second boy! What beautiful finds!


----------



## JaredG10 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank y'all so much everyone!


----------



## JaredG10 (Jul 6, 2014)

View attachment 423018

Better pic of the first one!


----------



## starkissed (Aug 8, 2012)

Really beautiful pair!  Sorry for no name suggestions, I'm still trying to name mine that I picked up yesterday.


----------

